# Copout: Parents brought children to America; no fault of their own



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 24, 2012)

Just because a child is brought here by a parent has he/she lost his citizenship in his native country? No. He/she can exist there.

It's a copout to say oh we're hurting these children who were brought here through no fault of their own. That's b.s. families are responsible for their fates. And to reward those families while other families are legally waiting is irresponsible.

Frankly, it's obvious that Obama created this bleeding heart narrative on the heels of an election b/c who wants to be a hard ass and say fair is fair? 

Sorry dude, but the standard is you're a citizen of your native country and you have to legally apply for citizenship. Just b/c your mommy or daddy broke the law doesn't give you any special rights that others do not have.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jun 24, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Just because a child is brought here by a parent has he/she lost his citizenship in his native country? No. He/she can exist there.
> 
> It's a copout to say oh we're hurting these children who were brought here through no fault of their own. That's b.s. families are responsible for their fates. And to reward those families while other families are legally waiting is irresponsible.
> 
> ...



Which should be plainly obvious, even if the leftards are too blinded to see it...


----------



## hortysir (Jun 24, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Just because a child is brought here by a parent has he/she lost his citizenship in his native country? No. He/she can exist there.
> 
> It's a copout to say oh we're hurting these children who were brought here through no fault of their own. That's b.s. _*families are responsible for their fates.*_ And to reward those families while other families are legally waiting is irresponsible.
> 
> ...


----------



## pete (Jun 24, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Just because a child is brought here by a parent has he/she lost his citizenship in his native country? No. He/she can exist there.
> 
> It's a copout to say oh we're hurting these children who were brought here through no fault of their own. That's b.s. families are responsible for their fates. And to reward those families while other families are legally waiting is irresponsible.
> 
> ...



Why should you expect him to abide by the laws that be? : )


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jun 24, 2012)

Look these are the same people that think gun control reduces crime, because crimials obviously follow the law and wouldnt break gun control laws.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 24, 2012)

Okay; so we as conservatives agree that it's a copout. But why the disconnect with Republican lawmakers? You guys notice that none of the Republicans are rebuking the Dems with this message?


----------



## theunbubba (Jun 24, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Just because a child is brought here by a parent has he/she lost his citizenship in his native country? No. He/she can exist there.
> 
> It's a copout to say oh we're hurting these children who were brought here through no fault of their own. That's b.s. families are responsible for their fates. And to reward those families while other families are legally waiting is irresponsible.
> 
> ...



Not to mention that they poison those kids against the US when they bring them here. Why do you think they feel insulted when they see an American flag in school?
Send the little bastards back to where their parents brought them from.


----------



## hortysir (Jun 24, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Okay; so we as conservatives agree that it's a copout. But why the disconnect with Republican lawmakers? You guys notice that none of the Republicans are rebuking the Dems with this message?



Not only no rebuke, but proposing similar bullshit legislation.

Illegal is only illegal when it's not election season, I suppose.


----------



## Borillar (Jun 24, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Okay; so we as conservatives agree that it's a copout. But why the disconnect with Republican lawmakers? You guys notice that none of the Republicans are rebuking the Dems with this message?



Why? Because wealthy businessmen like the cheap labor. That, and if they actually did something about it, they wouldn't have a wedge issue to trot out like clockwork every 4 years. If republicans don't want illegals here they should just stop hiring them.


----------



## g5000 (Jun 24, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Just because a child is brought here by a parent has he/she lost his citizenship in his native country? No. He/she can exist there.
> 
> It's a copout to say oh we're hurting these children who were brought here through no fault of their own. That's b.s. families are responsible for their fates. And to reward those families while other families are legally waiting is irresponsible.
> 
> ...



Since those children have spent so much of their life here, and many of them didn't even know they were not citizens, they should not be forced into a one-size-fits-all solution that is applied to adults.  They need to have one tailored to their special circumstances and should be given an opportunity to become citizens by a different path than an adult who comes here illegally.


----------



## occupied (Jun 24, 2012)

It must be so simple to formulate an opinion without a sense of compassion. By the time a kid has graduated from school or served a couple of tours we have invested a fair amount in these people, some republicans would like to make sure that investment is a total loss for everyone involved.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 24, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Just because a child is brought here by a parent has he/she lost his citizenship in his native country? No. He/she can exist there.
> 
> It's a copout to say oh we're hurting these children who were brought here through no fault of their own. That's b.s. families are responsible for their fates. And to reward those families while other families are legally waiting is irresponsible.
> 
> ...



Nah, it's not, and it's only an issue for you 13 guys who feel like you.  

You are entertainment for the overwhelming majority who have no trouble with it.


----------



## g5000 (Jun 24, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Nah, it's not, and it's only an issue for you 13 guys who feel like you.
> 
> You are entertainment for the overwhelming majority who have no trouble with it.



Hateful people like yourself are in the minority.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 24, 2012)

Borillar said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Okay; so we as conservatives agree that it's a copout. But why the disconnect with Republican lawmakers? You guys notice that none of the Republicans are rebuking the Dems with this message?
> ...



I know that's what Democrats and the liberal media say. And there is a lot of truth to it. But is the Republican party that indebted to unskilled labor? I think it's just that they think if they can pander then they can get votes and I think they are clearly dead wrong even.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jun 24, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Just because a child is brought here by a parent has he/she lost his citizenship in his native country? No. He/she can exist there.
> 
> It's a copout to say oh we're hurting these children who were brought here through no fault of their own. That's b.s. families are responsible for their fates. And to reward those families while other families are legally waiting is irresponsible.
> 
> ...



I hope you guys vocally adopt this as your republican platform.


----------



## g5000 (Jun 24, 2012)

There is a lot of ignorance concerning immigrants.  And that ignorance leads to ignorant opinions.

For instance, it is popular in some circles to believe illegal immigrants are to blame for the unemployment rate.  It is astounding how stunted some people's memories are.  They forgot all about the crash that was caused by Bush, before which we had full employment with the same number, or more, of illegal immigrants. 

I say Bush crashed it because the same people don't hesitate to blame Obama for every negative thing happening now.

Turnabout is fair play.




 Full employment with 20 million illegals screams the obvious, but still the stupid don't get it.  If there is full employment with 20 million illegals here, then that means our labor demand is not being met by the legal supply.  And that demand WILL be met, whether by hook or by crook.  The screamingly obvious answer is to increase the legal labor supply to meet the demand.

But no.  Mexicans scare the living shit out of bigots.  Even YOUNG Mexicans scare the pussies.

So it does not surprise me that the bigots are having their day in the sun now.  They are crawling out of the woodwork, believing they are somehow vindicated.

Stupidity abounds.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Jun 24, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Just because a child is brought here by a parent has he/she lost his citizenship in his native country? No. He/she can exist there.
> 
> It's a copout to say oh we're hurting these children who were brought here through no fault of their own. That's b.s. families are responsible for their fates. And to reward those families while other families are legally waiting is irresponsible.
> 
> ...



If a set of parents (American's)  had, lets say robbed a bank and got away with it and brought a house with that money and 5 years down the road the police catch up with the parents, should the kids get to keep the house? Or should the government take it back? No, they should not get to keep it, they would be rewarding the family of those breaking the law. 

I totally get that these kids are in limbo, but they should go through the proper channels to become citizens just like the kids above would need to make their own money when able to buy a home. Sound mean or just fair to those waiting in line?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 24, 2012)

Liberals don't seem to have much of a problem with the offense, unfairness, and disincentive to legal immigrants (a national treasure) such rewarding and excusing of illegal immigrants (a national burden and shame) represents.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 24, 2012)

g5000 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, it's not, and it's only an issue for you 13 guys who feel like you.
> ...



Jake's a Democrat. He just hasn't come to grips with it yet.


----------



## hortysir (Jun 24, 2012)

CaféAuLait;5508609 said:
			
		

> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Just because a child is brought here by a parent has he/she lost his citizenship in his native country? No. He/she can exist there.
> ...



And they were put there by their own parents.
But, somehow, it's someone else's fault.


----------



## g5000 (Jun 24, 2012)

CaféAuLait;5508609 said:
			
		

> If a set of parents (American's)  had, lets say robbed a bank and got away with it and brought a house with that money and 5 years down the road the police catch up with the parents, should the kids get to keep the house?



I don't know where you got this meme you keep parroting, but what people like you want to do is more akin to throwing a kid in jail because his parents robbed a bank.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 24, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Liberals don't seem to have much of a problem with the offense, unfairness, and disincentive to legal immigrants (a national treasure) such rewarding and excusing of illegal immigrants (a national burden and shame) represents.



Because they're victims and they don't understand how systems are supposed to work. They think chaos is a solution.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 24, 2012)

g5000 said:


> CaféAuLait;5508609 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sending a kid to his native country is throwing him in jail? Nah.


----------



## g5000 (Jun 24, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Liberals don't seem to have much of a problem with the offense, unfairness, and disincentive to legal immigrants (a national treasure) such rewarding and excusing of illegal immigrants (a national burden and shame) represents.
> ...



You are the only one complaining about your victimhood.  You seem to believe some kids have taken something from you.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 24, 2012)

g5000 said:


> But no.  Mexicans scare the living shit out of bigots.  Even YOUNG Mexicans scare the pussies.






Why do you specify Mexicans? Do you have some problem with people from Mexico?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 24, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I am GOP, and you are a far right extremist who, if he does not change his ways, will be booted from the party but he can always vote Republican.


----------



## g5000 (Jun 24, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > But no.  Mexicans scare the living shit out of bigots.  Even YOUNG Mexicans scare the pussies.
> ...



Yeah, let's pretend this isn't about Mexicans.  Go with that.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 24, 2012)

This is over, don't you understand.  Over.  Finished.  Capiche.  Romney will not over turn it, only expand it once he is elected and bring many of these people into the GOP.  They are going to replace the extremists like you.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Jun 24, 2012)

g5000 said:


> CaféAuLait;5508609 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I keep parroting? It's the *FIRST* I ever wrote of it and or even thought about the bank robbery scenario. As far as throwing the kid in jail? How so? Making them wait and apply for citizenship is throwing them in jail?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 24, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




He knows he's a lefty democrat. He just can't give up this BS little story he's been trying to sell for so long.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Jun 24, 2012)

hortysir said:


> CaféAuLait;5508609 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Strange, isn't it?


----------



## Ravi (Jun 24, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Just because a child is brought here by a parent has he/she lost his citizenship in his native country? No. He/she can exist there.
> 
> It's a copout to say oh we're hurting these children who were brought here through no fault of their own. That's b.s. families are responsible for their fates. And to reward those families while other families are legally waiting is irresponsible.
> 
> ...


kids aren't responsible for the sins of their parents.


----------



## g5000 (Jun 24, 2012)

CaféAuLait;5508687 said:
			
		

> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait;5508609 said:
> ...



Really?  You are the second person in the past few days to use the identical analogy.

Sounds to me like you are parroting something you heard somewhere else.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 24, 2012)

g5000 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




So, you think 'illegal alien' = Mexican? Really?

Are you some kind of racist?


----------



## hortysir (Jun 24, 2012)

Ravi said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Just because a child is brought here by a parent has he/she lost his citizenship in his native country? No. He/she can exist there.
> ...



True enough.
But, realistically, kids do wind up paying the consequences of their parents bad choices.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 24, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



This is over, don't you understand. Over. Finished. Capiche. Romney will not over turn it, only expand it once he is elected and bring many of these people into the GOP. They are going to replace the extremists like you.  You are not the mainstream of the GOP.  I am and those who are like me.  There is no place for you unless you give up your bad old extremist ways.


----------



## g5000 (Jun 24, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> so if daddy robs a bank and gives his kid who through no fault of his own hit a bonanza we should let him keep his ill gotten gains??



Hmmmm.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 24, 2012)

Ravi said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Just because a child is brought here by a parent has he/she lost his citizenship in his native country? No. He/she can exist there.
> ...




That's not the question. The question is, should kids be rewarded for the sins of their parents when other kids receive no such reward for their parents doing things the honest way?


----------



## CaféAuLait (Jun 24, 2012)

g5000 said:


> CaféAuLait;5508687 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have not heard it nor have I read it anywhere. It was just a thought. I was thinking why these people should get special privileges because their parents did not wish to follow the law. I tried to think of something that would be similar and the bank scenario seemed logical in my opinion.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 24, 2012)

The bank robbery scenario is ludicrous and how silly the extremists have become.

We in the mainstream GOP accept the executive order and know that Romney will expand it even more.  We need many more Latinos in the party to make and maintain majority status.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 24, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


I'm not seeing how they are being rewarded. They get to have work permits. Big fucking whoop.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Jun 24, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> The bank robbery scenario is ludicrous and how silly the extremists have become.
> 
> We in the mainstream GOP accept the executive order and know that Romney will expand it even more.  We need many more Latinos in the party to make and maintain majority status.




You believe it 'extreme' for me to think that one should wait their turn and not be rewarded because their parent decided to break the law?

 Please elucidate.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 24, 2012)

It does not matter what you think any more.

BHO's EO and Romney's support of it makes your concern dead to the Republican Party.


----------



## Clementine (Jun 24, 2012)

g5000 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Just because a child is brought here by a parent has he/she lost his citizenship in his native country? No. He/she can exist there.
> ...



It gets complicated because then the argument is that we can't deport their parents either because it would separate families.   The parents know when they come here that our laws are not upheld and they know that special deals, amnesty, etc, are always being proposed.   

We need to secure the borders before anything else.   How many more are flooding here after the latest round of promises?    We'll never get a handle on this if we don't secure the borders.   As it is, there are literally maps on how to get here and they point out the rest areas with water stations en route.   It's a giant welcome mat.    Our own government is helpful in telling illegals where to go to apply for aid.   There is no discouragement from coming illegally and if we were to secure borders, deport all criminals and then let it be known that no more are allowed and that no more special favors after this will be granted, then they might stop coming.   We also need to clarify the constitution regarding automatic citizenship.    If parents are here illegally, the child should not be granted citizenship and the entire family will be deported.   No jobs, no ITIN numbers, no more using other peoples' social security numbers and no more welfare.   Word has it that Mexico's economy is doing better, so they can build a life there. 

Moving to a new place isn't horrible if there are opportunities there.   Isn't that why the illegals came here after growing up in another country?   I am sure their children would get used to Mexico if their parents found work there.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 24, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> We in the mainstream GOP.





No one believes you no matter how many times you chant your 'I'm mainstream!' mantra, champ. Give it up.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 24, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...




You're not being honest. The thousands who risk life and limb to come here illegally sure as hell see how they are being rewarded. Those who spend enormous time, effort, energy, and $$ to come here legally sure as hell see how they are being rewarded.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Jun 24, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> It does not matter what you think any more.
> 
> BHO's EO and Romney's support of it makes your concern dead to the Republican Party.



IOW you don't want to explain why my wanting people to wait their turn is 'extreme', got it, thanks!  And can you show me where Romney said he suppoted this move, other than the military clause? TIA


----------



## Charles_Main (Jun 24, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Just because a child is brought here by a parent has he/she lost his citizenship in his native country? No. He/she can exist there.
> 
> It's a copout to say oh we're hurting these children who were brought here through no fault of their own. That's b.s. families are responsible for their fates. And to reward those families while other families are legally waiting is irresponsible.
> 
> ...



So are we being told all Illegal immigrants here that are under 30 were all brought here Against their will by their Parents? That is BS, the Vast Majority came here after Reaching adulthood. Many on Student Visa's they have now Over Stayed.

What exactly earns them a spot at the front of a long line?


----------



## Ravi (Jun 24, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


You aren't making a whole lot of sense. I have friends, family, and business associates that cross their ts and dot their is and still cant become citizens.

Being dragged here as a child shouldn't count against anyone.


----------



## g5000 (Jun 24, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > We in the mainstream GOP.
> ...



George Bush was a strong believer in immigration reform.  He made a lot of speeches about it. But the extremists in the GOP prevented reform.


----------



## Charles_Main (Jun 24, 2012)

I actually have a good friend and Co worker who is a Legal Resident Alien. He has been trying to become a Citizen for about 6 Years now. Came here from Nigeria. He is 33 Years old. How is he any less Deserving than a 30 Year old Illegal Immigrant from Where ever? 

I mean, Don't get me wrong I am for giving these people a path to Citizenship, I just think this is a really fucked up, and frankly Unconstitutional Way to go about it.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 24, 2012)

g5000 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Yeah, I didn't like much about him but I did like that.


----------



## g5000 (Jun 24, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> I actually have a good friend and Co worker who is a Legal Resident Alien. He has been trying to become a Citizen for about 6 Years now. Came here from Nigeria. He is 33 Years old. How is he any less Deserving than a 30 Year old Illegal Immigrant from Where ever?



Who is saying he isn't?  You are comparing apples and oranges.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Jun 24, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> I actually have a good friend and Co worker who is a Legal Resident Alien. He has been trying to become a Citizen for about 6 Years now. Came here from Nigeria. He is 33 Years old. How is he any less Deserving than a 30 Year old Illegal Immigrant from Where ever?
> 
> I mean, Don't get me wrong I am for giving these people a path to Citizenship, I just think this is a really fucked up, and frankly Unconstitutional Way to go about it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 24, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



It shouldn't entitle you to anything. Do you not understand the concept of not making incentives for lawlessness?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 24, 2012)

CaféAuLait;5508810 said:
			
		

> and Co worker who is a Legal Resident Alien. He has been trying to become a Citizen for about 6 Years now. Came here from Nigeria. He is 33 Years old. How is he any less Deserving than a 30 Year old Illegal Immigrant from Where ever?
> 
> I mean, Don't get me wrong I am for giving these people a path to Citizenship, I just think this is a really fucked up, and frankly Unconstitutional Way to go about it.



Coming here illegally should not be a means for a path to citizenship. Go home and get in the back of the line.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 24, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Being dragged here as a child shouldn't count against anyone.




Should it count them ahead of everyone else? Rewarding the child for the sins of the father?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 24, 2012)

Ravi said:


> I have friends, family, and business associates that cross their ts and dot their is and still cant become citizens.




And if, due to the illegal behavior of a relative of theirs they could, they would recognize that they were being rewarded.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 24, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > We in the mainstream GOP.
> ...


  You are right, you are speaking for nobody.  You are not mainstream, just, at best, very marginal.  Your extremist position on this does not count with the mainstream GOP, in which I am in the center.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 24, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



You have officially become the Rainman.

I'm mainstream, definately, definately mainstream. Yeah. Definately mainstream. Uh-oh! Time for Wapner!


----------



## uscitizen (Jun 24, 2012)

Bush was president for 8 years thru no fault of my own....

jus sayin


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 24, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


  Says Rainman Unkotare.

Rainman Unkotre, when dealing with delusional folks like you, the truth has to keep being repeated to you to try to keep you in reality.  The GOP electorate rejected you in selecting Romney, who despises the far right. Always has, always will.  He will now reach to the center for conservative Dems and centrists.  MR does not need you.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 24, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...






Oh! The rubber and glue technique again! Fakey's one and only technique - ever.

"No I'm not, you are!" Brilliant!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 24, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Yea he's one of those "moderate democrats" and apparently Obama is even too left for him so he has to pretend that he's a Republican and try to tell us how we're all wrong


----------



## Barb (Jun 25, 2012)

gat


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2012)

Poor, poor, pitiful deluded you.  We the GOP mainstream are replacing folks like you every day in every way.  Tis what tis.  The executive order of BHO puts you extremists on the shelf for good on this issue.  Which is of course they way it should be.



TheGreatGatsby said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 25, 2012)

Definately, definately a good driver. Very good driver. Uh-oh! Time for Wapner!


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jun 25, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Just because a child is brought here by a parent has he/she lost his citizenship in his native country? No. He/she can exist there.
> 
> It's a copout to say oh we're hurting these children who were brought here through no fault of their own. That's b.s. families are responsible for their fates. And to reward those families while other families are legally waiting is irresponsible.
> 
> Frankly, it's obvious that Obama created this bleeding heart narrative on the heels of an election b/c who wants to be a hard ass and say fair is fair?


The narrative's been around for years already you backwoods ignorant cracker. George W tried to capitalize on it during his time in office but, in a rare move of Republican rebellion, his own party stuffed him on it. The Republicans themselves have had plenty of time to address the immigration issue - its not the Democrats' fault they have failed miserably on all counts. If you're going to leave ammunition lying around ready to be picked up and used you can't whine like a bitch when you're shot to pieces with it at a critical moment. And its certainly not Obama's fault Romney is too spineless to make a prompt decision on where he stands on that particular issue.




> Sorry dude, but the standard is you're a citizen of your native country and you have to legally apply for citizenship. Just b/c your mommy or daddy broke the law doesn't give you any special rights that others do not have.


No one is awarding them citizenship you ignorant shit for brains.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 25, 2012)

There is no other crime for which the children of criminals get to keep the proceeds of parental criminal activity.  Are children exempted from civil forfeiture laws when the parent's property is seized?   Do they need that house to live in?  Or that car to get to school?   No.   Only citizenship is held to a worthless standard.  Not even worth as much as a bicycle.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2012)

The Great Gatsby and Katnzdogz are in the great minority on this one, and remain wrong.


----------



## Raiderdisliker (Jun 25, 2012)

Since those children have spent so much of their life here, and many of them didn't even know they were not citizens, they should not be forced into a one-size-fits-all solution that is applied to adults.  They need to have one tailored to their special circumstances and should be given an opportunity to become citizens by a different path than an adult who comes here illegally.[/QUOTE]

The premise of this remark seems to be that returning someone to his or her native country is a type of punishment.  There's nothing wrong with living in Mexico, or Peru, or China.  To the extent that the "children" have become acculturated to American society, what a great opportunity, to go back to their native country, and learn a new culture.

Presumably if the "children" are deported, their parents will decide to go back with them.  Or if not, the parents can be deported; as the quoted writer admits, the parents came here illegally, and did so knowingly.

I put "children" in quotation marks because under the recent Obama non-enforcement policy, people up to age 29 are covered.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 25, 2012)

Raiderdisliker said:


> Since those children have spent so much of their life here, and many of them didn't even know they were not citizens, they should not be forced into a one-size-fits-all solution that is applied to adults.  They need to have one tailored to their special circumstances and should be given an opportunity to become citizens by a different path than an adult who comes here illegally.



The premise of this remark seems to be that returning someone to his or her native country is a type of punishment.  There's nothing wrong with living in Mexico, or Peru, or China.  To the extent that the "children" have become acculturated to American society, what a great opportunity, to go back to their native country, and learn a new culture.

Presumably if the "children" are deported, their parents will decide to go back with them.  Or if not, the parents can be deported; as the quoted writer admits, the parents came here illegally, and did so knowingly.

I put "children" in quotation marks because under the recent Obama non-enforcement policy, people up to age 29 are covered.[/QUOTE]

I'm a bit surprised at the harshness of obama's decision to cover only children up to age 
29.   To their parents, children are children their entire lives.


----------



## Raiderdisliker (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm a bit surprised at the harshness of obama's decision to cover only children up to age 
29.   To their parents, children are children their entire lives.[/QUOTE]

I definitely get the sarcasm/irony of quote above.  I used the term "children" in quote marks because, legally, anyone aged 18 years or more is an adult.  Very valid psychological observation, children are always children to their parents.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2012)

The kids are home, Raiderdisliker, just like your kids.  This issue is over.

Raiderdisliker: "The premise of this remark seems to be that returning someone to his or her native country is a type of punishment. There's nothing wrong with living in Mexico, or Peru, or China. To the extent that the "children" have become acculturated to American society, what a great opportunity, to go back to their native country, and learn a new culture."


----------



## tinytim180 (Jun 25, 2012)

why should the children blame anyone else for the problem their in not being citizens of the USA on anyone but their parents?
tinytim 180


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 25, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Poor, poor, pitiful deluded you.  We the GOP mainstream are replacing folks like you every day in every way.  Tis what tis.  The executive order of BHO puts you extremists on the shelf for good on this issue.  Which is of course they way it should be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that why you're always fighting with the majority of Republicans/conservatives on this board and I'm not?

<Waiting for the light to click>


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 25, 2012)

Raiderdisliker said:


> > I'm a bit surprised at the harshness of obama's decision to cover only children up to age
> > 29.   To their parents, children are children their entire lives.
> 
> 
> ...



Why 30 (I believe it was 30. not 29 but I could be wrong)? Why not 40? Why not 50? It does seem rather arbitrary, doesn't it? If there's a principle at all; to not "punish" the children it most certainly should end at 18; when a "child" is an adult and responsible for his actions. 

I think there's a <wink> I'm going to let you guys stay, now ya'll need to repay me and illegally register to vote and vote for me, b/c ya'll know I'm cool with that.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2012)

TGG, you and your ilk here are not mainstream.  You are in the minority even in the GOP, and growing smaller in numbers daily.  So, yup, I will keep fighting you like I did for Romney and will continue to fight for Romney.  Don't want no stinkin' Santorums or Bachmanns.  No way, no how.  Watch the lack of influence these losers now have.




TheGreatGatsby said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Poor, poor, pitiful deluded you.  We the GOP mainstream are replacing folks like you every day in every way.  Tis what tis.  The executive order of BHO puts you extremists on the shelf for good on this issue.  Which is of course they way it should be.
> ...


----------



## syrenn (Jun 25, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Just because a child is brought here by a parent has he/she lost his citizenship in his native country? No. He/she can exist there.
> 
> It's a copout to say oh we're hurting these children who were brought here through no fault of their own. That's b.s. families are responsible for their fates. And to reward those families while other families are legally waiting is irresponsible.
> 
> ...



I agree...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 25, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> TGG, you and your ilk here are not mainstream.  You are in the minority even in the GOP, and growing smaller in numbers daily.  So, yup, I will keep fighting you like I did for Romney and will continue to fight for Romney.  Don't want no stinkin' Santorums or Bachmanns.  No way, no how.  Watch the lack of influence these losers now have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL. I wasn't for Santorum or Bachman. In fact I was very against them and Romney was my second choice so he was high on my list. I wanted Paul and it wasn't close. If you want government to stop thinking they have a right to fuck with systems and people's lives then you have to revolutionize it and Paul was the only one with that vision. So yes I'll admit that the Republican party is still very statist and in that respect I may not be in the mainstream.

But when it comes to being against abortion or against big government or being against gay marriage or lowering taxes and cutting spending, you want to pretend that those aren't hardcore Republican positions.  They are and if you have a problem with that then you should just admit that you are a Democrat that doesn't want to cut military spending. That's what you are. But you don't have faith in the rest of the Democrats to do that, so you stay Republican and you try to pretend that our values don't stack up. It's pathetic dude. You're the one out of step.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2012)

We Republicans of the mainstream don't want libertarians telling us how to run the party or America, period.  You can't get 3% in your party, why should we worry about you in oour GOP.




TheGreatGatsby said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > TGG, you and your ilk here are not mainstream.  You are in the minority even in the GOP, and growing smaller in numbers daily.  So, yup, I will keep fighting you like I did for Romney and will continue to fight for Romney.  Don't want no stinkin' Santorums or Bachmanns.  No way, no how.  Watch the lack of influence these losers now have.
> ...


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 25, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Just because a child is brought here by a parent has he/she lost his citizenship in his native country? No. He/she can exist there.
> 
> It's a copout to say oh we're hurting these children who were brought here through no fault of their own. That's b.s. families are responsible for their fates. And to reward those families while other families are legally waiting is irresponsible.
> 
> ...



The only thing that is obvious is your ignorance of the law and Constitution. 

It has been a long-standing principle of Anglo-American jurisprudence that a child may not be subject to punitive measures as a consequence of a parents misdeeds. This fundamental principle has been time and again reaffirmed by the Supreme Court. See: _Weber v. Aetna Casualty & Surety Co._ (1972),_ Plyler v. Doe_ (1982). 

Consequently the Administrations use of prosecutorial discretion in this matter is perfectly valid both with regard to established and accepted procedure and Constitutional case law. 

Your opposition to the policy is clearly partisan, if a republican administration were to enact the same policy youd fully support it.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 25, 2012)

Mainstream, mainstream, definately, definately mainstream, definately mainstream. Uh-oh! Time for Wapner!


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 25, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> It has been a long-standing principle of Anglo-American jurisprudence that a child may not be subject to punitive measures as a consequence of a parents misdeeds.







How long standing is the principle of rewarding a child for a parent's misdeeds?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 25, 2012)

Borillar said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Okay; so we as conservatives agree that it's a copout. But why the disconnect with Republican lawmakers? You guys notice that none of the Republicans are rebuking the Dems with this message?
> ...



Are you telling us that there are no Democrats do not own or run businesses?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 25, 2012)

occupied said:


> It must be so simple to formulate an opinion without a sense of compassion. By the time a kid has graduated from school or served a couple of tours we have invested a fair amount in these people, some republicans would like to make sure that investment is a total loss for everyone involved.



For those who have served in the military and been honorably discharged, I would consider some leniency.  For those who have done nothing more significant than attended public school, on the taxpayer dime, they have certainly already gleaned enough benefit and are most welcome to take that back to improve their own country.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2012)

Unkotare is melting again: not in the mainstream, the Executive Order ending the deportation nonsense, and the focus now on a sensible, workable immigration reform package.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 25, 2012)

hortysir said:


> CaféAuLait;5508609 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now _that_ is typically liberal.  No one is _ever_ at fault for their own predicament.  Those they deem so are ever the victims, as politically expedient.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 25, 2012)

Definately, definately mainstream...yeah...mainstream. Definately, definately mainstream...Uh-oh! Time for Wapner!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 25, 2012)

Ravi said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Just because a child is brought here by a parent has he/she lost his citizenship in his native country? No. He/she can exist there.
> ...



Do you think your children, grandchildren, great grandchildren, etc, should pay for poor government policies?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 25, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Just because a child is brought here by a parent has he/she lost his citizenship in his native country? No. He/she can exist there.
> ...



30 is a bit old, isn't it.  But hell, they have to be 18 to vote for (illegally) obama this time around.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 25, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> I actually have a good friend and Co worker who is a Legal Resident Alien. He has been trying to become a Citizen for about 6 Years now. Came here from Nigeria. He is 33 Years old. How is he any less Deserving than a 30 Year old Illegal Immigrant from Where ever?
> 
> I mean, Don't get me wrong I am for giving these people a path to Citizenship, I just think this is a really fucked up, and frankly Unconstitutional Way to go about it.



Same here.  I work with many who are either legal aliens or have earned their citizenship.  They are Korean, Chinese, and many other Asians.  No Mexicans, though.  Seems to me that so many of these exceptions are targeted at Mexicans who appear to assume some special status.  Illegal is illegal.  Go home and go through proper application channels, like many, many before you.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 26, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Okay; so we as conservatives agree that it's a copout. But why the disconnect with Republican lawmakers? You guys notice that none of the Republicans are rebuking the Dems with this message?



Exactly.  

Because they know the tidal gravity. 

These kids will INEVITABLY become citizens.  It's just going to happen.  

So will a lot of the 11 million who are illegally here and came here as adults.  

They don't want to dig themselves into a deeper hole with these folks to get a few more bubba redneck votes.  (Like they were ever going to go the Democrats.)


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jun 26, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> There is no other crime for which the children of criminals get to keep the proceeds of parental criminal activity.


There aren't being allowed to keep proceeds from any criminal activity you ignorant moron. Why is everyone who hates Mexicans so fucking stupid?




> Only citizenship is held to a worthless standard.  Not even worth as much as a bicycle.


THEY AREN'T BEING GIVEN CITIZENSHIP YOU IMBECILE. Its a good thing for you that you were born a citizen and that English is your native language, otherwise, you'd NEVER been able to pass the citizenship exam.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jun 26, 2012)

Raiderdisliker said:


> The premise of this remark seems to be that returning someone to his or her native country is a type of punishment.


 That's not the premise.


> There's nothing wrong with living in Mexico, or Peru, or China.


China? We don't return children to China, moron. In fact we openly allow the Chinese to come to our country to give birth, just so their children can have the option of living in the U.S. at citizens one day. I guess if the Mexicans want legal entry into the U.S. - they need to get in line - IN CHINA.



> To the extent that the "children" have become acculturated to American society, what a great opportunity, to go back to their native country, and learn a new culture.


 Why don't you lead the way and go check it out for them, get back to us? it'd be a wonderful opportunity for you



> Presumably


 Oh, right, let's base national policy on "presumably" - that's the right wing lunatic way.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 26, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Why is everyone who hates Mexicans so fucking stupid?




Who has said they hate Mexicans?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 26, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> otherwise, you'd NEVER been able to pass the citizenship exam.




What makes you say that?


----------



## Raiderdisliker (Jun 26, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Raiderdisliker said:
> 
> 
> > The premise of this remark seems to be that returning someone to his or her native country is a type of punishment.
> ...



I am not going to get into a battle of wits with an unarmed man.  Note the liberal use of ad hominem argumentation -- nothing to rebut the point, so attack the speaker.  Thank you, I was born in the United States, to United States citizens, and I have no desire to explore other cultures.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 26, 2012)

The extremists of both sides use ad hom, Raiderdislliker, so get over youself, son.

One, the children don't benefit from what the parents did.  The children, if they meet the requirements, will benefit from acting positively.

The GOP as a whole will not follow the far right on this, because it will lead to electoral disaster in the future as the children become adults and citizens, and vote against those who tried to deprive them from staying at home.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 26, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> The extremists of both sides use ad hom, Raiderdislliker, so get over youself, son.
> 
> One, the children don't benefit from what the parents did.  The children, if they meet the requirements, will benefit from acting positively.
> *
> The GOP as a whole will not follow the far right on this, because it will lead to electoral disaster in the future as the children become adults and citizens, and vote against those who tried to deprive them from staying at home.*




And that is why obama is pandering to the dream act now.....HE wants the votes and needs them now.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 26, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> One, the children don't benefit from what the parents did.




They obviously do.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 26, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > One, the children don't benefit from what the parents did.
> ...



What?  Break the law?  You don't really mean that, do you?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 26, 2012)

syrenn said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The extremists of both sides use ad hom, Raiderdislliker, so get over youself, son.
> ...



He had most of the Hispanic voters, minus those of Cuban American descent, anyway, so it won't help right now.

But it sure will in the future if Romney, when elected, does not work for a good immigration reform law.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 26, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



The only reason he has those votes is becasue obama is pandering to the illegals and their supporters. 

The dream act is wrong....and if these potential pissed off voters want to lay blame...they should lay the blame on their illegal law breaking parents.


----------



## tjvh (Jun 26, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Okay; so we as conservatives agree that it's a copout. But why the disconnect with Republican lawmakers? You guys notice that none of the Republicans are rebuking the Dems with this message?
> ...



Not if the majority of Americans have their way they wont. These people broke our Laws, and we CANNOT AFFORD to support them, they need to go Home to their OWN Countries. People spend YEARS trying to become US Citizens LEGALLY, and they should be forced to move aside and let Illegals take precedence over them? No WAY. The only hole that is being dug is the one by people who think rewarding those who broke our Laws is the WILL of the majority of the American people... Their hole IS getting past the point where they wont be able to crawl back out, and they're going to get buried.


----------



## MaryL (Jun 26, 2012)

I favor strong immigration law enforcement. I admit it is troubling what is happening to the children of illegal aliens, though. They are pawns, in a sense, caught in a situation that they had NO choice in. Mercy is a quality that we show our strength. The DREAM act may be one way to help overcome our immigration problems. I don't know. It may be better for all if these poor kids are given a chance to become productive citizens than to punish them for their parent's mistakes. I don't think that is a cop out. On the other hand, these kids and immigration/hispanic activists have to stop blaming American immigration laws, and place the sole blame of this situation on the parents that came here illegally. That blame shifting is the real cop out here. It may take a long long time, or it may never happen, but illegal aliens have to take responsibility for the harm they are doing to their children and to this culture. When that happens, we may all heal.


----------



## Raiderdisliker (Jun 26, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> The extremists of both sides use ad hom, Raiderdislliker, so get over youself, son.
> 
> One, the children don't benefit from what the parents did.  The children, if they meet the requirements, will benefit from acting positively.
> 
> The GOP as a whole will not follow the far right on this, because it will lead to electoral disaster in the future as the children become adults and citizens, and vote against those who tried to deprive them from staying at home.



An ad hominem argument is not based in logic.  By the way, unless you know my age, don't call me "son".


----------



## jillian (Jun 26, 2012)

tjvh said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



a child brought by his parent who is now a citizen broker our laws?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 26, 2012)

MaryL said:


> I favor strong immigration law enforcement. I admit it is troubling what is happening to the children of illegal aliens, though. They are pawns, in a sense, caught in a situation that they had NO choice in. Mercy is a quality that we show our strength. The DREAM act may be one way to help overcome our immigration problems. I don't know. It may be better for all if these poor kids are given a chance to become productive citizens than to punish them for their parent's mistakes. I don't think that is a cop out. On the other hand, these kids and immigration/hispanic activists have to stop blaming American immigration laws, and place the sole blame of this situation on the parents that came here illegally. That blame shifting is the real cop out here. It may take a long long time, or it may never happen, but illegal aliens have to take responsibility for the harm they are doing to their children and to this culture. When that happens, we may all heal.



As previously pointed out, the families of these "children" are already starting to beat the drum about keeping families together.  This only opens the door to allowing those very same parents who put their own children into such an abysmal situation to profit by not only their criminal activity, but by using their children as tools to mitigate their crimes.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 26, 2012)

Raiderdisliker said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The extremists of both sides use ad hom, Raiderdislliker, so get over youself, son.
> ...



Sure, son.  Don't like being poked, then don't poke.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 26, 2012)

tjvh said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Your opinion is the minority, that won't change.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 26, 2012)

> Copout: Parents brought children to America; no fault of their own



Typical from the rw's. 

Punish brown people even if they have broken no law but stick up for a murderer when he stalks and kills a teenager who had the gall to walk to the convenience store for ice tea and candy. 

But, are they racist?

They're insulted if you so much as suggest the obvious.


----------



## hortysir (Jun 26, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Just because a child is brought here by a parent has he/she lost his citizenship in his native country? No. He/she can exist there.
> ...



So we should take the minor child away from the parents we deport?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 26, 2012)

hortysir said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Of course not.  You have just given one of the reasons we need a sane, flexible immigration reform program under soon to be President Romney.  There will not be many deportations, as you hope.  Won't happen.


----------



## hortysir (Jun 26, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



So we take the kid away while the parents spend time in jail, then.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 26, 2012)

Not gonna happen, unless you break the law in your wanting folks to go away who are already home and are not going to go away.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 26, 2012)

g5000 said:


> But no.  Mexicans scare the living shit out of bigots.  Even YOUNG Mexicans scare the pussies.



Yeah, well there is a case there, too.

Americans can see their culture being over taken by Latinos and they don't like it. 

Are there things to like about Latino culture? Sure, there is plenty. But there is still plenty to dislike.

Sure, you can talk about the drug cartels, the seemingly lack of respect for life and the gangs.

However, the most concerning thing for me, if I was an American citizen, is that most of these immigrants come from countries that are endemically corrupt. With the exception of Chile and Argentina over the past 20 years, almost every other Latin and South American country has basically been a Banana Republic, and it would concern me if those immigrants brought those mores, morals and standards into my country.
'
We all know that there is corruption at certain levels in the US, but it is not institutionalised like it has been in Latin America, and when perps are caught in the US, they get the book thrown at them. Just ask Rod Blagojevich...


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 26, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Do you even read what you quote? They obviously do "benefit from what the parents did."


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 26, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> > Copout: Parents brought children to America; no fault of their own
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You are a racist son of a bitch.


----------



## The Infidel (Jun 26, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> > Copout: Parents brought children to America; no fault of their own
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So I guess when we put a drug dealer in jail....  we should take care of their kids too?

Do we make sure they get special college funds and welfare?

Do we take care of the kids of murderers and rapists?

Do we take care of the kids when a dad goes to jail for DWI and loses his job?

Do we make sure they get special treatment, move to the front of the line... etc etc... 

Fuck you, you typical liberal asshole... you dont give a damn about "brown people"... you racist intollerant bigot!!!


----------



## hortysir (Jun 26, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Not gonna happen, unless you break the law in your wanting folks to go away who are already home and are not going to go away.



So no punishment for breaking the law.

Win-Win for parents and kids.



Obama thanks you for your vote.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 26, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > But no.  Mexicans scare the living shit out of bigots.  Even YOUNG Mexicans scare the pussies.
> ...



Very interesting observation.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 27, 2012)

hortysir said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Not gonna happen, unless you break the law in your wanting folks to go away who are already home and are not going to go away.
> ...



My vote is Romney, who will put this executive order into a more organized, formal, and in-depth format.  The great majority are very happy the logjam on this issue is broken.


----------



## barry1960 (Jun 27, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > But no.  Mexicans scare the living shit out of bigots.  Even YOUNG Mexicans scare the pussies.
> ...



Let's see, because you feel that the governments of Latin America are corrupt, the people who come here are somehow lacking in morals?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 27, 2012)

tjvh said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Oh, please, don't go around pretending this is a "fairness" issue, that you really are concerned about the folks who filled out the proper papers all that much. YOu'd probably keep them out if you could, too.  

Fact is, we all participate in the same hypocrisy.  We all benefit from illegal labor doing jobs Americans don't want to do.  Forget the government, when was the last time you refused to do business with a company that hired illegals?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 27, 2012)

The dishonest douche AGAIN guessing about what other people think and believe....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 27, 2012)

Unkotare continues to project his inner self-loating onto others.  But he can always post polls that show the majority agree with him?  Didn't think so.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 27, 2012)

Fakey is feeling (understandably) insecure again.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 27, 2012)

Unkotare is going _waka waka_ again, a typical far right melt down.

Publish those polls that show mainstream, majority America is in agreement with you.

Oh, that's right, you can't.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 27, 2012)

Mainstream, mainstream. Definately mainstream. Definately, definately mainstream. Yeah. Mainstream. Very good driver. Uh-oh! Time for Wapner!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 27, 2012)

Unkotare so wants to be thought of as mainstream but is simply _waka waka_ extremist.

Do vote Romney, though.


----------



## Barb (Jun 28, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > But no.  Mexicans scare the living shit out of bigots.  Even YOUNG Mexicans scare the pussies.
> ...



Reeeeely? Our country brought those "mores, morals and standards" to THEIR countries, enforced by military monsters that we trained in the School of the Americas, and when their democratically elected leaders were ousted, our bankers started sucking them dry with the interest payments for the loans that funded their subjugation. 

Gawd, but it would be funny to see all this shit here if it weren't for how it all came about.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 28, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Unkotare so wants to be thought of as mainstream .




Really, Rainman? Is that why I must mention "mainstream" in EVERY FUCKING POST? Oh wait, that's *YOU*.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 28, 2012)

What?  You can't stand being mocked when you want to do the same?  _Waka Waka_, and, no, you are not mainstream.  You can do this: release yourself by saying, "I admit that I, Unkotare, am a far right extremist far out of the mainstream."  Empower yourself.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 28, 2012)

Only you thinks "waka waka" is a form of mockery, Rainman. Have you talked to your doctor about the onset of dementia?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 28, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Only you thinks "waka waka" is a form of mockery, Rainman. Have you talked to your doctor about the onset of dementia?



You are a _waka waka_ extremist, my friend.  You are melting!


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 28, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Only you thinks "waka waka" is a form of mockery, Rainman. Have you talked to your doctor about the onset of dementia?
> ...





Point out one other person who uses "waka waka" as a form of mockery. Go on. You are, in fact, losing what little mind you started with.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 28, 2012)

Point out where you are not melting, son!  You are melting.

Hint: don't make fun, if you don't want to be made fun of.

Hint: be polite if you want to be treated politely.

Hint: don't dish it if you can't take it.

It is what it is, _waka waka_ extremist.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 28, 2012)

Who else is saying "waka waka"?

Who else MUST use the word "mainstream" in every post?

Face it, you've gone 'round the bend.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 28, 2012)

You are melting, waka waka extremist. 

Son, don't dish what you can't take.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 28, 2012)

Trying to help you recognize your condition, Rainman.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 28, 2012)

Who else is saying "waka waka"?

Who else MUST use the word "mainstream" in every post?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 28, 2012)

You are so pitifiul.  You dish something, get kicked onto your ass, and you cry, "you are being mean." 

Melting, you _waka waka_ extremist.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 28, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> You are so pitifiul.  You dish something, get kicked onto your ass, and you cry, "you are being mean." .




Really? What did I "dish"? Where was the "kicking"? When did I say "you are being mean"? You are just losing what little mind you had to start with, Fakey. Get some help now before (unless) it's too late.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 28, 2012)

And because I assume short term memory loss is part of your condition, who else is using "waka waka" as an insult but you? Who else feels the need to include "mainstream" in every post? You seriously need to have an honest look at yourself.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 28, 2012)

Unkotare, the _waka waka_ extremist continues to melt! 

Show us how mainstream you are.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 28, 2012)

Is there a reason you won't answer my questions, Fakey?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 28, 2012)

Unkotare continues to melt because he can't take what he tries to dish out.

Show us how mainstream you aren't.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 28, 2012)

You can't answer my questions, or you just won't?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 28, 2012)

All of your questions have been answered over and over and over, including the one why are you so strange: you are damaged emotionally and can't accept those consequences of your actions here.

Grow up, son.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 28, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> All of your questions have been answered over and over and .





Well, do me a favor and try it one more time.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 28, 2012)

OK.

All of your questions have been answered over and over and over, including the one why are you so strange: you are damaged emotionally and can't accept those consequences of your actions here.

Grow up, son.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 28, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> OK.
> 
> All of your questions have been answered over and over and over, including the one why are you so strange: you are damaged emotionally and can't accept those consequences of your actions here.
> 
> Grow up, son.



Have you hit your random character assassination quota for the day yet?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh, you're having touble concentrating again. Here you go:

Who else is saying "waka waka"?

Who else uses the word "mainstream" in almost every post?

Go ahead and answer those questions.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 28, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > OK.
> ...



The Greast GasAssassinator has spoken.

I will dish it with far greater force always to you when you try it.

Try being nice and I can do the same.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 28, 2012)

Unkotare said:
			
		

> Oh, you're having touble concentrating again. Here you go: Who else is saying "waka waka"?  Who else uses the word "mainstream" in almost every post?  Go ahead and answer those questions.



Stay on topic.  What is pertinent is that you pretend to mainstream when in fact you are an extremist.

You act _waka waka _every time you deny or ignore it.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 28, 2012)

Answer the questions.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 28, 2012)

You have been answered appropriately.

You will keep getting the same until you clean up your act.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 28, 2012)

You didn't answer the questions. Answer them.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 28, 2012)

You have been answered appropriately.

You will keep getting the same until you clean up your act.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 28, 2012)

Are you afraid to answer them? Afraid they demonstrate your dementia too clearly?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 28, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Are you afraid to answer them? Afraid they demonstrate your dementia too clearly?



You have been answered appropriately.

You will keep getting the same until you clean up your act.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 28, 2012)

You are afraid to answer. I understand why, but you're still a coward.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 28, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Are you afraid to answer them? Afraid they demonstrate your dementia too clearly?
> ...



Now, Jake, answers that aren't "yes" or "no" just confuse Unky's monkey brain...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 28, 2012)

Unky is a black white personality, yeah.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 28, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




You gonna give him tips on how to be a coward and duck simple questions, you bigoted idiot?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 28, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



No, just on how to confuse and anger you and watch you sputter hilariously... 

Dance my little OCD Puppet, Dance.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 28, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



We don't agree on much, but Unky is your puppet on a string.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 28, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...





You'd better learn how to first before you try to teach the Rainman there.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 28, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




So, which one of you two is the 'catcher' tonight?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 29, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



For a supposedly straight dude, you spend an awful lot of time thinking about gay sex.  

Kind of like a vegan who can't shut up about steak.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 29, 2012)

Unky has a lot of interest in homosexuality, particularly when he is getting his ass kicked.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 29, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




So, you're the catcher then, got it. Have fun you two.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 29, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Unky has a lot of interest in homosexuality, particularly when he is getting his ass kicked.



Is that your mainstream opinion, waka waka?


----------

